

AMD Is Exploring A Very Interesting, More-Open Linux Driver Strategy - neur0mancer
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_kernel&num=1

======
dippyskoodlez
The driver is secret because "secret sauce" performance enhancements, which
puts the entire burden on AMD when the community wants to get things working.
Meanwhile, they note the open source driver has a lack of people working on
it.... probably because the closed source one is the only really useful driver
and the open source one is futile.

Sounds like a good reason to keep it hidden to me. Didn't want to buy a Radeon
anyways. Nothing about this 'idea' sounds like Linus will approve either. I'm
not a fan of Nvidia or AMDs approaches right now, they're both half-assed and
embarrassing.

